# Forever something.



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Started 1st cutting today after we finally got the 7320 running again. Usually we use the case but it's hooked up to the sprayer so gotta use the deere. Never pulled a 1000 rpm cutter or anything on it. Started cutting and Error pops up as to much rpms. Slow down engine. Well I'm only running 1300 engine and 650 pto. I think it thinks it's still in 540 pto. Although it shows its not. I've been ignoring the error but I don't need anything else to happen. What do yall think?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Is the 1000 pto light lit up? If not the communication link between the contact and "motherputer" is probably loose or broken. I had corrosion play hell with the 7420 computer I have experience with


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The light is lit up. Starts blinking after 1300 engine rpm


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Real simple. The switch just underneath the steering wheel on the right side of the column (have to look under to see it). Pull this switch to you one time. It simply acknowledges that you are running a 1000 RPM shaft. Blinking light will go out. You'll have to do this every time you engage the PTO with a 1000 RPM shaft.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> Real simple. The switch just underneath the steering wheel on the right side of the column (have to look under to see it). Pull this switch to you one time. It simply acknowledges that you are running a 1000 RPM shaft. Blinking light will go out. You'll have to do this every time you engage the PTO with a 1000 RPM shaft.


Sounds simple enough. Thanks bonfire!


----------

